# Clunk when moving sterling



## Mak10 (Oct 10, 2019)

I trying to attach url video however this site would not let me become I am a new member.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

I am having a difficult time reading and understanding your post. Could you try and edit it?

As for the video, upload it to youtube, copy the address of the video and just paste it into the reply window. It will automatically show.

Moved from introductions to suspension


----------

